
Object-Oriented Programming: A Disaster Story - pwg
https://medium.com/@brianwill/object-oriented-programming-a-personal-disaster-1b044c2383ab#.h0yxlam2x
======
weatherlight
We will see a renaissance in FP, we are nearing the physical limit of how
small a transistor can be. As businesses throw more CPUs at their problems we
will see Languages like Elixir bubble up to the top to do what Ruby used to
do. I think the next 5-10 years are going to be very exciting times to be an
engineer.

